# Preparing mice for a show



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm hopefully entering in some PEW astrex/astrex satins into the real london show on the 11th for the very first time and I don't want to fail miserably! and I was just wondering what you guys do to your mice in preperation for the show (if anything).

Let me know 

Megs x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I only give a thorough health check before I put them in their Maxeys, that's all. I check for breathing and overall condition, that they have whiskers, that their ears are whole, and that they have no injuries. When I get to the show I do a quick check to make sure they're still healthy and happy.

I put mine in their Maxeys the night before though, because in the past while I have been scrabbling round the cages at 5:30am I've made stupid mistakes. I would have had 6 mice disqualified once because I put three U/8s in the Maxeys marked adult, and vice versa. They only weren't disqualified because they were the only ones in the classes so the secretary kindly swapped the class numbers round. I have also picked the wrong mouse up a couple of times. I'm so useless first thing in the morning :lol:


----------

